# Nobody Else Anywhere Has Been Able To Help Me



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

I've posted this problem on three of the larger BlackBerry forums and so far no one has been able to offer a solution. I turn to you guys in the hopes you may know something that others do not. I don't know if it's that "nobody goes on" the BlackBerry forum sites, or if I haven't waited "long enough" for a reply. I'm worried that my issue may be time-critical due to the possibility that an update to the BB OS will render my problem permanently unsolvable.
In the interest of convenience, I'm posting a copy/paste of the best-worded version of my problem. Any help that anybody can offer will be greatly appreciated.

BB Curve 8900
OS v4.6.1.231 (Platform 4.2.0.108)

Current Settings:
Memory>Encryption Mode OFF (now)
PWD> Disabled
Security>Content Protection Disabled/Include Contacts NO
Security>Content Compression ENABLED

I have searched the Internet and I have seen others with my problem but found no answers. I took a number of videos on my Curve 8900 before I knew to disable SD Card content protection. A few of these saved as .3GP files that are fully usable on both my device and my laptop. These videos were fully viewable and shareable even though Options>Memory>Encryption Mode was enabled in "device mode" with "encrypt media" set to "yes" at the time these videos were shot. During this same time period, other videos I shot were saved as two files each, one with a .3GP.lock extension and another (with an identical filename but much smaller nominal file size) with a .3GP.lock3 extension. These videos with .3GP.lock/.3GP.lock3 extensions do not play on my device or my laptop, and return an error message on the device: "unable to display file." I've tried renaming them, rebooting my device, turning off media encryption, turning it back on, disabling the device password, pretty much everything except setting a new media encryption password or pulling the battery. I have made backup copies of all the affected videos on my laptop and on another microSDHC card of the same size as the one I am using. I ran CHKDSK (with both options checked) on the memory card using my laptop, but I didn't see any error messages.

Under my current settings, which I have listed above, I successfully shot and viewed a video on my 8900 not half an hour ago, so I know things are working - except that when I went to rename the file I got a "file system error" dialog and the device wouldn't let me rename the video (UPDATE: I've been able to rename the video, but it's a copy of the original and it's on the second memory card, not the one to which it was originally saved).

These videos are important and cannot be replaced or re-shot. I understand that if I don't enable content encryption this probably won't happen in the future, but how do I decrypt the videos I already have? I need to be able to view and share these video files. I cannot stress enough how important these videos are and that they cannot be replaced. I need to know how (and if) these video files can be salvaged.

Is it possible this is a "known issue" and if so, is there a fix available?

This device was purchased NIB in-store about two weeks ago.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

maybe you should title your request: *Need Blackberry help*. your title doesn't make Blackberry users aware, maybe they could help you, since not too many people wonder into this thread.
Did you google for the problem?


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

I've tried Google, using a variety of search terms. I've tried BlackBerry's own forums, Crackberry.com, and BlackberryForums.com. I have found other people with similar problems but ZERO solutions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Tried changing the thread title just now; no luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

